# Randall thrasher vs randall diavlo?



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

Both have some damn good sound clips. I think the thrasher has a little more balls and of course... More bells and whistles. Here's what I need. Controlable high gain for low tunings, ability to play well at bedroom volume, sound excellent with active pick-ups, match well with an orange cab loaded with V30's, and melt my face off! I'm not In. A band, and don't record. This is just for jamming. Tired of being disappointed by trying new amps that I think can out do my old FJA mod 5150. Egnater vengeance and laney ironheart failed miserably for me.


----------



## Curt (Jun 12, 2013)

If there is any amp you should be looking at, it should be another 5150 to get modded by FJA.
If that is the general sound you are looking for, not much else will do.

That said, I don't think but maybe a couple people that post here have played the new randall's(I was pretty sure that killertone has).
IME, A 5150 III modded by FJA may be more likely to compete with, or out-do your old 5150.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I wish you luck finding something to match the FJA 5150. I think the diavlos MIGHT do it, since they are Fortin (if you like fortin stuff, youll probably like one), but I dont have any first hand experience with them yet...


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody else here have any experience with the new Randall amps?


----------



## damico529 (Jun 12, 2013)

ive got the rd45 and I love it to death, im running it with my od and noise gate and I get some perfect lamb of god tones from it and the clean channel is actually pretty good, but it does struggle with the heavier stuff.

If you can afford the thrasher i'd be all over that.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm just gonna toss this out there... Neither are going to sound good at bedroom levels, because you aren't going to be able to push the power sections. And, even if you pushed the power section of the 1 watt Diavlo, it will be too loud for the average house.


----------



## damico529 (Jun 12, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I'm just gonna toss this out there... Neither are going to sound good at bedroom levels, because you aren't going to be able to push the power sections. And, even if you pushed the power section of the 1 watt Diavlo, it will be too loud for the average house.


 

I contest, my rd45 sounds quite good at low levels. of course it does sound better cranked a bit though.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 12, 2013)

You can contest as much as you'd like, but you never even activate the power tubes at low volume. All you are hearing it the dirt section of the preamp. You might as well just use an effects pedal because you are just getting diode clipping until the power section kicks in anyway.... 

Doesn't Randall make a hybrid amp? That might work better around the house.


----------



## damico529 (Jun 12, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> You can contest as much as you'd like, but you never even activate the power tubes at low volume. All you are hearing it the dirt section of the preamp. You might as well just use an effects pedal because you are just getting diode clipping until the power section kicks in anyway....
> 
> Doesn't Randall make a hybrid amp? That might work better around the house.


 
sure


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 12, 2013)

I think rebornself727 has a Randall Diablo/Fortin?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/234024-happy-new-amp-day.html#post3502761

He's got some clips up...


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

mcleanab said:


> I think rebornself727 has a Randall Diablo/Fortin?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/234024-happy-new-amp-day.html#post3502761
> 
> He's got some clips up...



Good old school metal tone. Need something more suited for death metal. More balls. Called Randal... They said for sure the Satan will be in production soon.


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

Also... I understand that high gain high watt tubes need to be pushed to sound good. I like it loud period. Don't have to a professional to own a 100 watt tube amp. Some tube amps sound decent at lower volume.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 12, 2013)

Never said that you had to be a professional to own a 100 watt amp.... but you asked you for an amp that sounds good at bedroom volumes. And that is not the forte of most 100 watt amps. Spend away.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 12, 2013)

For all those that think an "amp opening up" is the power tubes distorting:
no

What moste people call poweramp saturation is the phase inverter tube saturating (the last of the ""preamp"" tubes, which is a part of the poweramp section, really).
An amp opening up is simply the power tubes starting to work in the areas they are meant to be used in.
Real power tube saturation sounds different ...


now, technicalities aside:

you're always gonna face problems trying to get a high wattage head to start to breathe at bedroom levels.
The tenfold wattage creates double the output, so a 12W amp would be half as loud as an otherwise identical 120W amp.
12W is still hella loud

Another problem you are facing is the V30s, as they are very loud speakers...



my suggestions:
1) buy a kemper
2) alternatively, buy a torpedo live and use your amp with this
?


----------



## rebornself27 (Jun 12, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> Both have some damn good sound clips. I think the thrasher has a little more balls and of course... More bells and whistles. Here's what I need. Controlable high gain for low tunings, ability to play well at bedroom volume, sound excellent with active pick-ups, match well with an orange cab loaded with V30's, and melt my face off! I'm not In. A band, and don't record. This is just for jamming. Tired of being disappointed by trying new amps that I think can out do my old FJA mod 5150. Egnater vengeance and laney ironheart failed miserably for me.


 
I love my Diavlo for low tunes stays tight when i tune to A its a great amp and can do heavy stuff well i find wihtout a boost but thats just my opinion.Jerrys stuff is great you have a nice 5150 there and i doubt your gonna find a whole lot of amps to top it. my choice would be another fja modded amp since you allready dig the 5150 call jerry see what he can do for you


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jun 12, 2013)

I love my 1 watt diavlo it's the best small tube amp for metal, makes my buddies snott watt its bitch. I use a green rhino in the front and a mxr10 band in the loop and it does the brootz pretty good at bedroom levels 

Still planning on getting a thrasher with the matching cab and maybe a rg100 head.

Randall ftw


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

rebornself27 said:


> I love my Diavlo for low tunes stays tight when i tune to A its a great amp and can do heavy stuff well i find wihtout a boost but thats just my opinion.Jerrys stuff is great you have a nice 5150 there and i doubt your gonna find a whole lot of amps to top it. my choice would be another fja modded amp since you allready dig the 5150 call jerry see what he can do for you



I don't have the fja 5150 anymore... It was stolen in Orlando. I've tried numberous amps to match that amps brutal tone. I have failed miserably


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 12, 2013)

that sucks, man...


----------



## rebornself27 (Jun 12, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> I don't have the fja 5150 anymore... It was stolen in Orlando. I've tried numberous amps to match that amps brutal tone. I have failed miserably


 
I had for about 5 months a fja windsor was a nice amp i think it was his ultimate 80s MOD but it sounded great i noticed theres one for sale on here which is the Nick mod.. heres a amp that might suit you Laboga Mr hector sounds massive nice mix of mesa dual recto and 5150 very brewtal amp buddy of mine has one with a marshall with v30s and and its a beast


----------



## jd267 (Jun 12, 2013)

when will the new randall line be available? they are dragging ass big time.


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

jd267 said:


> when will the new randall line be available? they are dragging ass big time.



Thrasher and Satan expected to hit stores this fall.


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 12, 2013)

Best way to get back at Egnater? Slap a Kemper on top and riff some Diezel Herbert riffage. I think the kemper is the way to go


----------



## will_shred (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought that the Diavlo was fizzy as hell when I played it, but I wasn't exactly playing it out of the best cab. Also I felt like it had way to much gain, after about 1 O'clock the gain just becomes unusable.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jun 13, 2013)

The Diavlos are already available at a few places.


----------



## lust of decay (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm going with a kemper... Get that Herbert and jcm800 2203 tone that I've always wanted!


----------

